# fire starters



## bama bbq (Mar 24, 2012)

So,  I ran out of those parafine cubes the other day and picked up a substitute at the local grocery.  Has anyone else tried these?  First impression, not as good as the parain cubes.  I think I'll start today's chimney with newpaper instead.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 24, 2012)

I use Weber Starter Cubes

Under $4 at Home Depot


----------



## lght (Mar 26, 2012)

I can't recall the starters I bought a while back from the local grocery store, but I can say I never used them for the BBQ.  Right out of the bag they had a strong fuel.  I did eventually use them in the fireplace and as expected they had a strong fuel odor.


----------



## talan64 (Mar 26, 2012)

I make my own for pennies.  Used egg carton, some coarse saw dust (I use hamster bedding), and parafin wax melted and poured over.  Cut the egg carton apart and store in a zip lock bag to keep them dry, and you have 12 starters, and way cheaper than anything I found in the store.


----------

